

Sun's ZFS lead developer on the reason behind Apple dropping ZFS - bensummers
http://mail.opensolaris.org/pipermail/zfs-discuss/2009-October/033125.html

======
bensummers
Given the circumstances, the latest article on his blog (from 2008) is
amusingly out of date.

<http://blogs.sun.com/bonwick/>

------
blasdel
They could strip out DTrace and easily get away with it, even the _sturm und
drang_ among blogger fanboys would subside pretty quickly, even among the ones
that had ever actually used it instead of just pontificating about it.

There's nothing any less like that than a filesystem. They'd be totally
fucked.

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but why would they have to rip out a filesystem that's licensed under
CDDL?

The biggest risk Apple would be exposing themselves is to "ZFS ate my data"
lawsuits. I think HFS+ is much more likely to eat user data than ZFS ever
will...

I would love to use ZFS, but none of my notebooks seem to like OpenSolaris
very much and I am not sure if I would like to live two versions of Gnome
behind my friends now that Ubuntu spoiled me.

~~~
protomyth
NetApps would be the reason. The biggest risk is Sun / Oracle lose the lawsuit
and NetApps comes after Apple next.

